
Ask HN: Best practices for virtualized development - godmodus
I&#x27;m trying to setup a vagrant box to develop a JS website using Vue.js. I&#x27;ve got a node running Nginx and another running MariaDB!<p>what are your setups like? how do you set up your development stacks and virtualization?
======
TechHawk
I use www.puphpet.com to set up my Vagrant environments for web development.
You basically configure your environment in the browser and and then download
the generated Vagrant configuration that gets everything going for you.

